# Help Crafsmant 944 EZ3 lawnmower Surging



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

Howdy,

Got a craftsman model # 944.367301 EZ3 self propelled walk behind mower with a 6.6 Eager-1 Model number 143.976600. When I first start it I pump the primer as recommended and it starts up like a hot damn, but a second or two later it will just die out like it's not getting enough fuel. This will go on for 4 or 5 tries until if finally will stay running, but it sits there and surges under no load and not quite as bad under load, but still surges. I've pulled the air filter and sediment bowl off, drained old and filled with new gas and tried again with the same results. When I start it initially or even after it's been running, if I feed it a little with the primer bulb it runs exactly as it should with no surging. I have run it without the air filter in it with no change so I don't think it's the air filter or plug, but I will change the plug just because........any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Max


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

maximus01can said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Got a craftsman model # 944.367301 EZ3 self propelled walk behind mower with a 6.6 Briggs. When I first start it I pump the primer as recommended and it starts up like a hot damn, but a second or two later it will just die out like it's not getting enough fuel. This will go on for 4 or 5 tries until if finally will stay running, but it sits there and surges under no load and not quite as bad under load, but still surges. I've pulled the air filter and sediment bowl off, drained old and filled with new gas and tried again with the same results. When I start it initially or even after it's been running, if I feed it a little with the primer bulb it runs exactly as it should with no surging. I have run it without the air filter in it with no change so I don't think it's the air filter or plug, but I will change the plug just because........any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I can't find anything for that model number, check the bowl nut they usually have some holes in them, if it is a tecumseh there is a hole near the top of the bowl nut right at the threads that is almost invisible, make use it is clean, I usually use the wire from a twist tie. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

I will check that out, it's more of a pressure clip that just snaps into place on the bowl. Engine sticker say's Eager-1 model number is 143.976600 right out of Sears Owners manual Now that I look at it I don't believe it's a Briggs engine.


Cheers,
Max


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the O-Rings on the nozzle and under the main jet. These can deteriorate and cause issues with these carburetors. The one under the main jet is located behind the drain screw on the bowl, there is a small spring and a plastic jet then the O-Ring.


----------



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

I pulled the bowl, pulled the springs and jet out, oring on the bottom looked good, also checked all the ports for blockage and nothing. I did find the vacuum hose split about a 1/2 inch so I taped it up and put it back on, put in a new plug, fired it up and same thing. Wondering if there's a fuel filter in this guy. Gotta look at the manual and see what could be causing me this grief. Seems to run nice and smooth at the min speed setting, but middle or wide open she still surges.........the saga continues. 

Thanks for the input
Max


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

maximus01can said:


> I pulled the bowl, pulled the springs and jet out, oring on the bottom looked good, also checked all the ports for blockage and nothing. I did find the vacuum hose split about a 1/2 inch so I taped it up and put it back on, put in a new plug, fired it up and same thing. Wondering if there's a fuel filter in this guy. Gotta look at the manual and see what could be causing me this grief. Seems to run nice and smooth at the min speed setting, but middle or wide open she still surges.........the saga continues.
> 
> Thanks for the input
> Max


The "O" ring 30yr is referring to(I think) on the bottom would need to be removed with a pick of some type and is touchy to replace, on the bottom of the bowl behind the big screw and the spring and the little yellow tip(guessing) is the "O" ring that usually fails first. Go to searspartsdirect.com and enter the 143. model number then look at the carb the problem is most likely #37A. You can get the whole assembly for about $15-18 which is the simple solution, part # 632675B, snap it on and you are done. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

I might have missed that as I didn't have a pen light to look into the body. I'll have a look at that or just buy the whole assembly if it's only 15 or 20 bucks....I don't mind tinkering, but a little short on time to be messing with it too much.

Cheers and thanks
Max


----------

